# Longines Ball Pocketwatch



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an opportunity to purchase an antique Longines Ball pocketwatch but after many searches i am unable to find any info. Firstly is there such an item and if so what should i look for to check it,s authenticity. Thanks


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

There's some information here

which might help.

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Seismic One, are you referring to 'Ball' as in the Ball Watch Co.? I'm not sure that they ever made watches with Longines movements. Of course, they might have, but if they did, I don't know about it.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I also never heard, that the Ball Watch Co used movements from Longines. Of course, Longines watches were sold in the States, but IMHO never signed as Ball.

Or do you really mean Longines watches in a ball shape? These are modern inventions, but mostly NOT from the movement manufacturer themselves.

Andreas


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Watches in this style were mentioned on the Antiques Roadshow a few years ago.

Apparently they were used occasionally on submarines because of the dim lighting (?), but quite common are fakes from India.

I've got one, apparently by Omega. The steel movement is slight rusty, and in need of servicing and regulating; it runs for 14 hours and slow.

The "case" CANNOT be opened, as the brass band retains the glass hemispheres by being 'folded' in over the glasses' bases.

Also, the chain was made to appear dulled by age by being lightly coated in a dark substance, and the movement has the modern form of regulator; without an index.

I suppose, looking at the photographs, this Longines watch has a slightly greater probability of being authentic.


----------

